
Twitter Abuse Toward Women Is Rampant, Amnesty Report Says - ehudla
https://www.wired.com/story/amnesty-report-twitter-abuse-women/
======
tareqak
Link to the findings themselves: [https://decoders.amnesty.org/projects/troll-
patrol/findings](https://decoders.amnesty.org/projects/troll-patrol/findings)

------
Carpetsmoker
> The study looked at 778 women journalists and politicians in the US and UK,
> and found that 7.1 percent of tweets sent to them last year were abusive or
> problematic.

What is the baseline for "abusive or problematic" tweets? What's the amount of
abuse a man can expect? Looking at their methodology, I don't think this was
taken in to account (it looked just at a cross-section of female Twitter
users).

------
SamReidHughes
Males receive more Twitter "abuse" than females: [https://demos.co.uk/press-
release/demos-male-celebrities-rec...](https://demos.co.uk/press-
release/demos-male-celebrities-receive-more-abuse-on-twitter-than-women-2/)

------
tabtab
So the online world mirrors the actual world:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDoVckC6NhA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDoVckC6NhA)

In short, men are animals and e-animals.

